# smoke alarms



## jwelectric (Dec 24, 2013)

In a two bedroom apartment there is one alarm in each bedroom and one unit on the outside of the two bedrooms. The bedrooms are separated by the distance of about 20 feet. The electrical contractor is saying that as long as the outside alarm is within ten feet of each bedroom it meets the building code.

What say each and every one of you? What I am seeing is On the ceiling or wall outside of each separate

sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of bedrooms.


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2013)

Most cover 15 feet on center

Problem with the Irc it does not really say much about spacing

Just says on each level, bedrooms and outside

Sometimes depends on what the ceiling looks like also


----------



## mark handler (Dec 24, 2013)

Per Manufacturers recommendations:

If a hall is more than 40 feet long (12 meters), install a unit at each end.

http://www.brkelectronics.com/faqs/diy/recommended_locations_for_smoke_alarms


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Per Manufacturers recommendations:If a hall is more than 40 feet long (12 meters), install a unit at each end.
> 
> http://www.brkelectronics.com/faqs/diy/recommended_locations_for_smoke_alarms


Oh yea, just two many scenarios, to give a general answer


----------



## mark handler (Dec 24, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Oh yea, just two many scenarios, to give a general answer


We never have the full story, that's why i require plans even with window change-outs.....That way I can show them where to install the SM/CM detectors


----------

